# Sticky  Green ink be gone



## StaceyRosado

Every been covered in green ink? I have tried all sorts of combinations to get ink off ears and my skin and nails.

Guess what works?

BABY WIPES!!!!!

Thanks SDK for the suggestion! Best thing EVER!!!!

Just thought I would pass it on.


----------



## toth boer goats

wow... that is super duper to know... :thumbup: ..thank you for sharing.....that is really going to help out alot.... :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl18

Wow, great idea!! I started tattooing in plastic throw away gloves because I was sick of getting the ink all over me, great to know about the baby wipes though!


----------



## StaceyRosado

i used gloves but still got it all over me!


----------



## AlaskaBoers

> used gloves but still got it all over me!


LOL!

I need that electric one!


----------



## StaceyRosado

electric what?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

electric tattoer. 

you dip the tip in the ink and write on their ear. They sell them for rabbitries. $50.00 is the cheapest one i found;

dont have to buy number or letters/ cant lose them.


----------



## SDK

i tried the tattoo pen.. it's pretty difficult to keep a larger animal still while your trying to write.. the big tattooer is definetly easier

also, baby wipes are awesome huh stacey?


----------



## toth boer goats

electric tattoer...? wow ......how are you going to keep the goat still....especially when they jump and cry out using the letters stamper thingy?......LOL Please let me know... if you make it through the 1st letter....LOL :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado

SDK said:


> i tried the tattoo pen.. it's pretty difficult to keep a larger animal still while your trying to write.. the big tattooer is definetly easier
> 
> also, baby wipes are awesome huh stacey?


best tip I ever received! :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

JustKidding uses them.

It's a two person job :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats

wow...I would think it would be alot more work....


----------



## AlaskaBoers

probably not if you do it young, there was a whole discussion thread about this. http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=6399&hilit=tattoo+pens


----------



## toth boer goats

thanks Katrina .... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Amy Goatress

We use baby wipes for everything around here pretty much!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

Haha- yeah I discovered that last summer with my 6 month old in tow, we have a box of them now in the barn- they come especially in handy at shows too, for a quick wipe off! :wink:


----------



## RunAround

Rubbing alcohol works good too. Thats what I use to clean my stuff with in between kids. I also use rubber gloves. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado

RunAround said:


> Rubbing alcohol works good too. Thats what I use to clean my stuff with in between kids. I also use rubber gloves. :wink:


it doesnt work fully for me :shrug: I would still have green fingers even after scrubbing. But the wipes just wipe it right off :leap:


----------



## RunAround

Hmm.. works pretty good for me. But I don't mind green hands since I'm not a hair stylist with people seeing my hands all the time. 

Now what works good on Blue Kote? :shrug: I have had a purple finger for days. :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

I'll have to try that this weekend when I'm disbudding and tattooing kids. Thanks!


----------



## laststraw

Fantastic timing as we're tattooing tomorrow! Thanks for the tip! :idea:


----------



## Squires

I know you are supposed to tattoo before sending in the papers, but, what age is best to tattoo goat ears? Does it make a difference if you do them very young or later? 

Oh! I remember using blue kote on a sheep's injury, and people were asking me WHY I painted her purple! When I used a marker-paint on the males to mark when they bred the females, I had people wanting to know WHY I was painting my animals. Finally I decided that I will put the colors Green and Red on my sires for marker paint, and since I put them in with the females (when I pasture breed) between Thanksgiving and Christmas, the colors will match the Holiday Season. Then I call the 911 dispatch office, the sheriff's office, the Town Hall and the Animal Control officer and explain why the males have paint on their chests and the females have paint on their butts. People have stopped asking -- only took them a few years!  

but I do want to know the best age to tattoo goat ears -- I have Nigerians and Nubian kids this year.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## liz

Personally...the younger the better, they're not as strong at 2 weeks as they are at 6 weeks! Less chance of them jerking away and possibly causing a tear. Oh...and baby wipes work GREAT for removing ink.

As far as the Blu Kote...that stuff has to WEAR OFF! My hands are constantly in bleach water at work and my fingers stay purple, that stuff is worse than the stain of black walnut hulls.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

That's nice to know! I tattooed our kids a week ago and STILL have green ink on my fingers! We will try this next time we have to go be mean to babies.  Thanks Stacey!!!


----------



## Steph

Shout for you laundry stains works wonders on ink too! It even got the ink off my finger nails.


----------



## SugarBush Farms

toth boer goats said:


> electric tattoer...? wow ......how are you going to keep the goat still....especially when they jump and cry out using the letters stamper thingy?......LOL Please let me know... if you make it through the 1st letter....LOL :wink:


I used it to tattoo LaMancha tails and on a few Nigerian Dwarves to tattoo the scrapie tag number in their ears.

For the Manchas I put them in milkstand with feed, stand on the stand, straddle them and lock my knees around their hips and hold the tail with one hand. I tattoo as soon as they are big enough to not get out of my stand and do it by myself.

I just use human grade tattoo ink and they are really readable. 
I tried to attach some pictures. They are about a week out(JEDOB1) and like a day out(HHM C9)
Two year old and a yearling. They were really easy to do with the pen.


----------

